# Schwinn and Huffy grips, Persons 337 reflector lot.



## HEMI426 (Dec 28, 2021)

The Schwinn grips are 4 and 1/4 in. long, still kinda soft, no cracks, have minor scuffs and scratches. The Huffys are real nice blue sparkle they measure 5 in. The person's marble reflector has some dents and scratches. Look at pics. Should cost $15 or less to ship, USPS MONEY ORDER ONLY. Thanks for looking


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2021)

@HEMI426 $55


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 28, 2021)

ND Thanks


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 29, 2021)

I don't know what year the black ones are.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 1, 2022)

Not sure if I can separate the lot.


----------

